# Limehouse Link Tunnel



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone got flashed and not got NIP since they put in the new cameras....? Internet suggests they are the very latest cameras in UK and can spit out fins in 24 hours and very tightly controlled speed limits?

Did Miss Banzai Tunnel run last night and got flashed - 3AM and not another car on the road and just forgot the one by the 5 lane slip road junction was there and now very long 14 days ;-( Might well be bye bye GT-R......


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Whoopsie.

That Limehouse Link and its cameras are notorious. 

It would be just a fine right and no penalty points? Or am I mistaken? 

I think I am getting mixed up with bus lane infringements.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Whoopsie.
> 
> That Limehouse Link and its cameras are notorious.
> 
> ...


Jail?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Maybe if your hands were not on the steering wheel at the time and you were captured instead not only speeding but fondling the two ladies in your Avatar.. LOL.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Maybe if your hands were not on the steering wheel at the time and you were captured instead not only speeding but fondling the two ladies in your Avatar.. LOL.


Nope just one lady with me - she loves the car too but no fondling (at least that would have made me happy) 14 days of misery now and not actually going home until the last day of the 14 so will have all mail waiting for me ;-(


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I saw you last night Rog. I was working on traffic lights down the Highway, on the approach to the Limehouse link tunnel. I was parked on my white Mondeo in the centre of the road with a colleague in a van, then we moved to the BP garage/McDonalds to watch the cars with a coffee as we could see people thought we might be the police and were slowing right down before getting to us


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Cliff J said:


> I saw you last night Rog. I was working on traffic lights down the Highway, on the approach to the Limehouse link tunnel. I was parked on my white Mondeo in the centre of the road with a colleague in a van, then we moved to the BP garage/McDonalds to watch the cars with a coffee as we could see people thought we might be the police and were slowing right down before getting to us


Hi - met lots of people last night sorry we didn't get to hook up. Police were out in force but generally the ones I spoke to were spot on - one guy got pulled in and Evo I saw but generally everybody was really well behaved and was a great atmosphere.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

We were supposed to be working but ended up spending a couple of hours just watching cars go up down and around  I didn't see a single car misbehave, except for a little exhaust noise which I suppose could have annoyed some locals it was very respectable


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> ( Might well be bye bye GT-R......


i'll babysit it for you :nervous:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Limehouse has had those cams for ages. As I was saying before, loads of people have been flashed in there (including me in 2009) and never got anything. They are very sensitive and will go off at 32mph.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

they might go off at 32mph but you wont get a ticket for that speed as they have to allow for your speedo to be out,by 10% plus 2mph if you do get a ticket for speeding and its under 7mph over the speed limit (which is endorsable)you can apply for a driver awareness course which will still incur a fine but no points.




simon


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

ROG350Z said:


> Anyone got flashed and not got NIP since they put in the new cameras....? Internet suggests they are the very latest cameras in UK and can spit out fins in 24 hours and very tightly controlled speed limits?
> 
> Did Miss Banzai Tunnel run last night and got flashed - 3AM and not another car on the road and just forgot the one by the 5 lane slip road junction was there and now very long 14 days ;-( Might well be bye bye GT-R......


What sort of speed were you clocking when the flash went off mate?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I feel your pain Rog. I went out for a blast today (ended up in Scotland!) and missed a camera and a parked up police car as well :chairshot

I didn't see the camera flash tho and I was hard in the brakes so hopefully i got away with that one. Time will tell!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> What sort of speed were you clocking when the flash went off mate?


I don't believe I was speeding just for the official record - but the camera went off so we shall see!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

simon tompkins said:


> they might go off at 32mph but you wont get a ticket for that speed as they have to allow for your speedo to be out,by 10% plus 2mph if you do get a ticket for speeding and its under 7mph over the speed limit (which is endorsable)you can apply for a driver awareness course which will still incur a fine but no points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are speed bandings for bad things to happen? Just for information does anyone know?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Secondary camera/ radar detectors are getting tp be a must....really still thinking I need an electric garage door opener! 

Hope you both don't see any post in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> I feel your pain Rog. I went out for a blast today (ended up in Scotland!) and missed a camera and a parked up police car as well :chairshot
> 
> I didn't see the camera flash tho and I was hard in the brakes so hopefully i got away with that one. Time will tell!


Ouch - I was hard on brakes too and was drifting left too to get off to the roundabout meet up.


----------



## SnAzBaZ (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been flashed in that tunnel, and didn't get anything. Cannot remember what speed I was doing, but it was middle of the day with traffic so nothing too crazy.

This was 2010 though, so maybe the cameras have changed?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

ROG350Z said:


> What are speed bandings for bad things to happen? Just for information does anyone know?


Roger
APCO guidelines are speed limit + 10% + 2mph.
So 35 in a 30, 46 in a 40, 57 in a 50, 68 in a 60 and 79 in a 70. 
You should also factor in the majority of speedos overread by up to 10%.

Bare minimum for an exceedence is £60 fine and three points. If you are offered that and were more than 20mph over the speed limit I'd shut my mouth and take it if I were you, don't bitch about speed awareness courses and the like. 3 points will be minimal on your insurance anyway.

Worst scenario is you are summonsed to court. They then have 6 months to lay the offence. Unfortunately they often do this about a week before the deadline. Then fines and points can obviously be subject to what they allege you were doing in comparison with the speed limit. 

Incidently, a NIP must satisfy: 14 day delivery (including bank holidays and weekends), and must be precise to within 4 miles of place of alleged offence. i.e. they can't say 'A1 North', they have to specify junction etc.

Feel for you, easy to let your guard down particularly that time of day. But take heart a flash does not always mean you were speeding and doesn't always mean a ticket.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> I feel your pain Rog. I went out for a blast today (ended up in Scotland!) and missed a camera and a parked up police car as well :chairshot
> ...


You're cool *****, it was a Gatso and they are rear facing.
Dunno what the static 4x4 was doing, blues on; the bloke in the flourescent jacket visibly stopped in his tracks and turned around to look at what the noise was coming from though!

Good luck Rog.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Roger
> APCO guidelines are speed limit + 10% + 2mph.
> So 35 in a 30, 46 in a 40, 57 in a 50, 68 in a 60 and 79 in a 70.
> You should also factor in the majority of speedos overread by up to 10%.
> ...


Thanks Toni - if I got 3 points I will be very happy!

So if they want court appearance they have to lay NIP on me within the sam 14 days but then could be 6 months til court summons? Oh that would be fun! At least I would have a clean license (I hope) by next week.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

ROG350Z said:


> Thanks Toni - if I got 3 points I will be very happy! So if they want court appearance they have to lay NIP on me within the sam 14 days but then could be 6 months til court summons? Oh that would be fun! At least I would have a clean license (I hope) by next week. Will keep you all posted.


14 days is the norm and as Toni said they have to ensure that you recieve within that time!

Fingers crossed for you mate!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> 14 days is the norm and as Toni said they have to ensure that you recieve within that time!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you mate!


Slightly untrue, they have to send it within 14 days but as NIPs are not sent via recorded mail there'a no guarantee you will receive it.

They do send reminders if they've not heard back from you. 

Anders


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Anders_R35 said:


> Slightly untrue, they have to send it within 14 days but as NIPs are not sent via recorded mail there'a no guarantee you will receive it. They do send reminders if they've not heard back from you. Anders


I thought they were sent recorded, hence I always dread signing for post lol


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Anders_R35 said:


> Slightly untrue, they have to send it within 14 days but as NIPs are not sent via recorded mail there'a no guarantee you will receive it.
> 
> They do send reminders if they've not heard back from you.
> 
> Anders


So how do they prove it got to you then? A bit odd as surely some people would just say they never got it if/when the reminder comes through?

I had not realised this was the case.

R


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Protegimus said:


> You're cool *****, it was a Gatso and they are rear facing.
> Dunno what the static 4x4 was doing, blues on; the bloke in the flourescent jacket visibly stopped in his tracks and turned around to look at what the noise was coming from though!
> 
> Good luck Rog.


Fingers crossed. I think i got away with the gatso. As you say it was facing the wrong way and didnt flash. But that officer in the disco with his blues on is the one im more worried about. Was probably doing 75-80ish at the time so nothing crazy but hopefully he wasn't there for speeders. I'm not counting any chickens though until the dreaded 2 weeks passes!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

14 day rule is not absolute rule for the reciever.
It's a more a processing time for the police.



> What is the 14 day rule?
> 
> The 14 day rule relates only to the period of time in which the Police/Process Unit must serve the original Notice. The Police do not have to prove that the Notice reached its intended recipient within 14 days, merely that in the normal course of events, it should have arrived. In many cases, the registered keeper will be a lease company not the actual driver with the result that even if the driver is unaware of the incident, service of the Notice is good if it was sent to arrive at the registered keeper's last known address within 14 days of the offence.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Actually CT17 not quite true - you HAVE to have RECEIVED it within 14 days. What's more their proof of postage is not proof of delivery to you. And they don't send recorded.

People have indeed escaped prosecution as they have cast reasonable doubt over the reception of a NIP within 14 days. Particularly if they have a history of complaints to the post office about missing post etc.

The post above is more about who is the registered keeper. If you are then it is reception within 14 days. If a lease company is, there is no requirement for it to be received by the driver at the time within 14 days.

And Roger - yes - they have to NIP you within 14 days but it might indicate you will be summonsed to court which could take up to 6 months.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> So how do they prove it got to you then? A bit odd as surely some people would just say they never got it if/when the reminder comes through?
> 
> I had not realised this was the case.
> 
> R


They can't, but as they send a reminder there's an assumption the mail has reached you. May be they will switch to recorded mail after a couple of reminders are ignored.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If you say you never got it, you have to go to court and swear it and they give you a pretty hard time. Don't forget lying can lead to a much worse outcome - prison for perverting the course of justice even.

It is not unheard of for scamera partnerships to miss 14 days and send out a 'reminder' later implying they sent you an original btw. People should remember it's not the BIB who send out speeding tickets nowadays, and they can and do get stuff wrong.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

yes mi lud, I was going to the tunnel run in my tuned up GTR; no suit can save you , lol

I think there was the odd bit of tunnel racing prior to the limit going in , and a serious multiple fatality rta involving some ladz and ladeez in a rice rocket, in the early hours.

No cameras in the next tunnel out though


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Actually CT17 not quite true - you HAVE to have RECEIVED it within 14 days. What's more their proof of postage is not proof of delivery to you. And they don't send recorded.


Hmm.. I wonder how my brother stands then?

He has one that came through three months after the offense. With the V5 not being sent off from buying the vehicle they police went to the old keeper, then the auction that sold it, then via the invoice to the owner...

Any advice who I go to so he can get off?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

If he can find legitimate reason to drag it out past 6 months he should be able to get it thrown out. 

Google will be his friend


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

CT17 said:


> Hmm.. I wonder how my brother stands then?
> 
> He has one that came through three months after the offense. With the V5 not being sent off from buying the vehicle they police went to the old keeper, then the auction that sold it, then via the invoice to the owner...
> 
> Any advice who I go to so he can get off?


The 14 day requirement does lapse if the registered keeper is not up to date unfortunately. As Mike says, if he uses his full 28 days to respond he can still request a photograph 'to help identify the driver'. He can then argue they could have reasonably found him within 14 days (indeed I have successfully used that on behalf of someone else before, slightly different situation). Often if you put up a bit of a fight and it's not an easy £60 they can get put off.... and no prosecutions are possible after 6 months from the alleged offence.

Pepipoo forums are a good help. Some people might argue if he did it, he knows he did it and he's guilty he should pay.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> If you say you never got it, you have to go to court and swear it and they give you a pretty hard time. Don't forget lying can lead to a much worse outcome - prison for perverting the course of justice even.
> 
> It is not unheard of for scamera partnerships to miss 14 days and send out a 'reminder' later implying they sent you an original btw. People should remember it's not the BIB who send out speeding tickets nowadays, and they can and do get stuff wrong.


Oh I agree that obviously I am going to take points (if applicable) not lie in court (that would just be dumb and a thousand times worse than speeding) but if it doesn't then they send you a reminder then hell yes I would swear on the GT-R badge of truth!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> yes mi lud, I was going to the tunnel run in my tuned up GTR; no suit can save you , lol
> 
> I think there was the odd bit of tunnel racing prior to the limit going in , and a serious multiple fatality rta involving some ladz and ladeez in a rice rocket, in the early hours.
> 
> No cameras in the next tunnel out though


Thanks most helpful as ever haha! seen the Nissan Delta Wing Le Mans car!!!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

I dont think youll get anything for this except some grey hair and weight loss through stress!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Initial P! said:


> I dont think youll get anything for this except some grey hair and weight loss through stress!


I would love to agree but I fear not! Weight loss would be excellent though. Honestly the waiting is far worse than points.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

I guess the only thing that will put you at ease will be the passing of 14 days with no unwanted mail! I'm somehow hoping the fine and points for the pg9 i got somehow fail to show! :runaway:

I did say on the banzai thread that those cams will make people stress out more than anything else :thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Initial P! said:


> I guess the only thing that will put you at ease will be the passing of 14 days with no unwanted mail! I'm somehow hoping the fine and points for the pg9 i got somehow fail to show! :runaway:
> 
> I did say on the banzai thread that those cams will make people stress out more than anything else :thumbsup:


Yep and you were proven correct! Looking forward to testing the top speed out properly at Marham at weekend with no cameras to bother me.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Looking forward to testing the top speed out properly at Marham at weekend with no cameras to bother me.


Smart move. Getting caught doing 100+ mph is something I just wouldn't want to imagine! Tend to keep my antics to a little squirt now and then although that squirt can go along way with cars like these! 

Ironically, the only place I tend to let loose is in Limehouse!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Initial P! said:


> Smart move. Getting caught doing 100+ mph is something I just wouldn't want to imagine! Tend to keep my antics to a little squirt now and then although that squirt can go along way with cars like these!
> 
> Ironically, the only place I tend to let loose is in Limehouse!


Yeah odd that - if I was speeding (which I don't believe I was) then it was a squirt only. Bloody Litchfield tunes give you so much power ;-)


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Well if that squirt took you from one trap to another, you can either blame Litchfields for their tune, or yourself for redefining the definition of a squirt! 

Roll on 14 days!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok so 14 days is up and no mail yet...***8230; I have been warned that even if it arrives tomorrow/couple of days they could still claim it was posted in good time to reach me.

Not out of the woods yet. Perhaps I wasn't worrying in vain as the flash did go off but obviously I wasn't speeding. Will know when back from London on Thursday if anything arrived.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Same here Rog! 14 days and no mail yet! Still keeping my fingers crossed though!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> Same here Rog! 14 days and no mail yet! Still keeping my fingers crossed though!


Same tunnel and night? Crumbs so lucky if so - am off to London now so be back Friday and hope nothing on mat! Fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

ROG350Z said:


> Ok so 14 days is up and no mail yet...***8230; I have been warned that even if it arrives tomorrow/couple of days they could still claim it was posted in good time to reach me.
> 
> Not out of the woods yet. Perhaps I wasn't worrying in vain as the flash did go off but obviously I wasn't speeding. Will know when back from London on Thursday if anything arrived.


If they did do that and it is without 14 days (remember the first day is the day after the incident) you would need to go to court and swear it, but likelihood is a robust letter would be most off putting to them. 

They are usually pretty smart out of the traps tbh, so I'd be surprised if you got anything now....


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Same tunnel and night? Crumbs so lucky if so - am off to London now so be back Friday and hope nothing on mat! Fingers crossed for you too.


Nah mate it was the same day but different location. Had the same anxious wait though!


----------



## fl45h (Oct 5, 2007)

i got nothing, but then again im sure it wasnt me who got flashed in my vid.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I hate having to stress about speed cameras so much so that at times it makes me want to give up the gtr for a 4x4 to cruse about it. 

if they could you could get a garage door opener combined with a stinger dci radar detector for about £2k im sure most peeps would go for it. 

most of the time when people get caught its when they are casually driving slightly over the speed limit and not when your giving it the beans as thats when your going to make sure its all clear.

I think speed limit should be dependent on your cars breaking distance


----------

